# Biblical Meditation



## Stephen L Smith (May 24, 2017)

I have been taking spiritual stock of my Christian life and realise I need to meditate more on the scriptures. I thought I would share some resources I have found helpful. It is encouraging today to see so much good stuff available on this important Christian discipline.

1. Joel Beeke's book on meditation http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...on-cultivating-biblical-godliness-series.html. Very helpful
2. Joel Beeke's sermon on meditation. https://www.mixcloud.com/drjoelbeeke-sermonaudiocom/cultivating-meditation/ I found this nicely complements his writings.
3. God's battle plan for the mind. http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...n-practice-of-biblical-meditation-saxton.html. Also very helpful
4. Puritan Publications hs many helpful Puritan resource on this noble subject. http://www.puritanpublications.com/?s=Meditation. Thomas Watson'sbook is a great place to start.

May we all become mighty in the scriptures by meditating on them day and night Josh 1:8; Psalm 1:2

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## arapahoepark (May 24, 2017)

I'd add Thomas White's: Instructions on Divine Meditation very succinct and straight to the point with some examples found at Puritan Publications!

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 2


----------



## Wayne (May 25, 2017)

In 2007 a woman by the name of Amy Gant had a web page titled English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century.
It was based on her 82 page Univ. of Nebraska master's thesis. They have a copy of it in their library, as does PRTS.
It's no longer on the web, though archive.org's Wayback Machine might retrieve some of it:

There was brief discussion here on the PB, but it was not substantive:
https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-meditation-in-the-seventeenth-century.20940/

Tony Reinke logged some comments:
https://tonyreinke.com/2007/04/27/english-puritans-on-meditation/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cymro (May 25, 2017)

Steve, I have been blest recently in reading William Bates(vol3) on Divine Meditation. So sweet, convicting, quotable and practical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 26, 2017)

This new workbook might be of help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (May 26, 2017)

My Pastor's sermon series on meditation we began in March:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...Meditation&keyworddesc=The+Duty+of+Meditation


----------

